# Boxing by R. G. Allanson-Winn



## lklawson (Mar 19, 2009)

I have republished the 1915 edition Boxing by R. G. Allanson-Winn.

As always, the PDF download is free.

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/boxing/6494108

Blurb:In 1915 R.G. Allanson-Winn published this abridged version of
   Boxing.  

   The Lord Headly, an avid boxer, martial artist, and self defense
   enthusiast, included not only sections on the basics of boxing, old
   pugilistic grappling, judging advice, training, and diet, but also a
   section of self defense and la Savate.

   He included over 30 posed photographs and drawings detailing important
   elements of this golden age boxing system, making this manual a must
   for boxers, researchers and martial artists of today.​Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Nagel (Mar 24, 2009)

Impressive work. 

Although this edition is abridged, its descriptions are often much more concise than the older unabridged version. It's also more in depth when when necessary (i.e. see "cross-buttock on pg. 50), and many of the illustrations/photographs have been updated and improved upon as well. 

For anyone interested, here's the older edition 1897 unabridged edition: Download


----------



## lklawson (Mar 25, 2009)

Nagel said:


> Impressive work.
> 
> Although this edition is abridged, its descriptions are often much more concise than the older unabridged version. It's also more in depth when when necessary (i.e. see "cross-buttock on pg. 50), and many of the illustrations/photographs have been updated and improved upon as well.


Quite right.  For exactly these reasons, it was this version that was included in the Bartitsu Compendium II http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/the-bartitsu-compendium-volume-ii-antagonistics/3115394

I admit, however, that I like the la Savate section of the earlier version better.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

